# Cub Cadet Model 3075 Stops Running



## garywoods (Dec 8, 2008)

2006 Cub Cadet Model: CC-3075 ( 2 stroke )
Problem: This trimmer will run great for about 15 to 20 minutes then just quits running I think I have went through 10 + spark plugs in the last year and a half. Today I had a couple of new plugs on hand and tryed two new plugs and wouldn't start I removed the plug and installed the plug into the coil boot and poulled the starter rope and "No Spark" About an hour later I tryed putting the plug back into the engine and the trimmer started the first pull.
Whats up with this and is there a history of this problem? Seems like this might be a heating problem, the coil opens when it heats up? Is there a fix? Is there a repair part available? Thanks for your help!!!
Gary Woods
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely a faulty ignition module, replacement module should take care of it.

You should be able to locate the part number at the MTD website, and you can order it at many online retailers or a local MTD dealer should be able to fix you up with a new one as well.

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## garywoods (Dec 8, 2008)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the help and advice.
Gary


----------

